# Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begrüßt



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*26.06. 2011, Neues vom DAV zur Fusion​*
*Presseinformation vom 26. Juli 2011: Initiative „Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV)“ wird begrüßt.* 
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=316&Itemid=327
Seit Anfang des Jahres 2011 sind die Fusionsgespräche der beiden großen deutschen Anglerverbände Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) und Deutscher Anglerverband e.V. (DAV) ins Stocken geraten – sehr zum Leidwesen fortschrittlich und weit denkender Mitglieder und Funktionäre in den Mitgliedsverbänden und -vereinen beider Dachverbände. Mitgliedsverbände des VDSF und des DAV haben nun die die Initiative „Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV)“ ergriffen und einen gemeinsam erarbeiteten Satzungsentwurf übermittelt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

Pressemeldung

*Initiative „Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV)“ wird begrüßt​*Seit Anfang des Jahres 2011 sind die Fusionsgespräche der beiden großen deutschen Anglerverbände Verband Deutscher Sportfischer e.V. (VDSF) und Deutscher Anglerverband e.V. (DAV) ins Stocken geraten – sehr zum Leidwesen fortschrittlich und weit denkender Mitglieder und Funktionäre in den Mitgliedsverbänden und -vereinen beider Dachverbände. 

Der Landesfischereiverband Bayern e.V., der Thüringer Landesangelfischereiverband e.V. sowie der Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V., insbesondere ihre Präsidenten Manfred Braun, Dietrich Roese und Eberhard Weichenhan haben nun die Initiative

„Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV)“

ergriffen und einen gemeinsam erarbeiteten Satzungsentwurf an alle Landesverbände beider Dachverbände als Ausgangspunkt für die Wiederaufnahme der Fusionsgespräche übermittelt, in dem sich ihrer Meinung nach die wesentlichen Inhalte der Verhandlungspositionen beider Dachverbände widerspiegeln. Der DAV teilt diese Auffassung, bedankt sich ausdrücklich bei den Initiatoren und erklärt erneut seine Bereitschaft, unverzüglich auf der Grundlage dieses Satzungsentwurfes die Gespräche fortführen zu wollen, damit nach mehr als 20 Jahren deutscher Einheit auch die Vereinigung der Angler stattfinden und die deutsche Anglerschaft mit einer Stimme sowohl in Deutschland als auch europaweit sprechen kann.

26. Juli 2011

Günter Markstein
Präsident


----------



## bacalo (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*

Am 30.04.2011 war ich als Delegierter bei der Jahres-hautpversammlung des Landesfischereiverbandes e.V. 
www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/

Positiv ist festzustellen, dass Herr Braun seine Zusage offensichtlich in die Tat umsetzt und ein sichtbares Zeichen für eine wirksame Vertretung der gesamtdeutschen Angelfischerei auf Bundes- und EU-Ebene setzt.
Großes Lob für diese Initiative!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*

Ich halte Herrn Braun gerade nach seinen Veröffentlichungen hier im Board zum Abknüppelgesetz in Bayern, das er nach wie vor voll befürwortet, für einen der gefährlichsten Funktionäre für Angler.

Wenn so jemand jetzt auch noch im Bund das Sagen haben sollte, und dieses selbst nach Ansicht der Grünen (nicht gerade als Anglerfreunde verschrien) tierschutzwidrige Gesetz dann auch bundesweit durchsetzen will, dann gute Nacht...


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*

Ich finde den Satzungsentwurf nicht ganz uninteressant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*

Ausser dass die jetzige VDSF-Postille schon gleich per Satzung als Verbandsblatt festgelegt werden soll, ähnelt das inhaltlich sehr dem ursprünglichen DAV-Entwurf, der ja vom Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss des VDSF einstimmig (inkl. derer jetzt mit der Initiative) aufs schärfste bekämpft wurde ...

Auch angeln ist jetzt mit im Verbandszweck genauso wie die Bezahlung der Präsidiumsmitglieder.

Also genau das, was der VDSF bisher einstimmig ablehnte....

Dennoch ist weder hier noch bei der Initiative klar, wo sie angelpolitisch  stehen.

Wollen sie wie die VDSF-Verbände dann bundesweit auch gesetzliche Nachtangelverbote, Abknüppelgebote etc. oder für was steht dann dieser neue Verband?

Sollte von den Bundesverbänden jetzt die Verhandlungen wieder aufgenommen werden, müsste es dann zumindest noch vorher den Verschmelzungsvertrag geben, indem man so was regeln könnte, was komplett fehlen würde, wenn das über diese Initiative laufen würde.

Warten wir also mal ab, wie das Hauen und Stechen "unserer" Funktionäre da weitergeht.

Für uns Angler ist das bis jetzt immer noch eher eine Gefahrt als etwas Positives, solange die Verbände inhaltlich nicht klar Flagge zeigen....


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*

Es wird jedenfalls interessant werden, wie die , die ja im VDSF bsi jetzt das alles immer schön einstimmig ablehnten, das zukünftig vermitteln wollen, dass sie das jetzt auf einmal alles mittragen..

Ist das nun (endlich) echte Überzeuguing oder nur einmal mehr Fähnchen in den Wind hängen?


----------



## ivo (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Ich finde den Satzungsentwurf nicht ganz uninteressant.



Ist er auch nicht. Nur wurden alle strittigen oder kritischen Sachen einfach ausgeklammert. Was wird aus der VDSF-GmbH,wer wird Präsident, wo wird die Ausrichtung festgelegt und welche soll das sein(Standpunkte des Verbands), usw.?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3399857#post3399857
Hier hatten wir angekündigt, dass wir die drei Verbände der Initiative zuerst nach ihren angelpolitishen Vorstellungen fragen wollen.
Wir werden dazu nun die beiden Bundesverbände anschreiben und das auch als Kopie an alle Landesverbände beider Verbände verschicken, da es nun so aussieht, als ob es wieder Verhandlungen der Bundesverbände geben würde.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: 26.06. 2011, Neues vom DAV zur Fusion*

Ja wie lächerlich ist das denn ??

Liest man die Stellungnahme beider Dachverbände kann man das nur so übersetzen: 

Da wir Bundesverbandsvertreter unfähig waren, die Fusion unter Dach und Fach zu bekommen, begrüßen wir es nun dass unsere Arbeit von einigen Landesverbänden übernommen wird.

Ich hab schon mehrfach geschrieben, dass mir zwar die angelpolitische Grundhaltung des DAV wesentlich besser gefällt, als die des VDSF, aber diese unsägliche Lahmarschigkeit in Verbindung mit offensichtlicher Unfähigkeit den Prozess der Fusion - und sei es auch auf der Schiene wie sie jetzt von den drei Landesverbänden betrieben wird - auf die Reihe zu kriegen kann ich in keinster Weise nachvollziehen.

Seit Jahren hatte der DAV die Chance, die Basis - nicht nur im DAV - mitzunehmen und für seine Ziele (von denen ich nur noch hoffe, dass es die richtigen bleiben) zu gewinnen. Er hatte die Chance offensiv und aggressiv VDSF-Mitglieder auf seine Seite zu ziehen. Er war schlicht und einfach zu feige und zu unentschlossen. 

Da stellt sich mir erneut die Frage, ob wir lieber von intriganten und selbstverliebten Tierschutzfunktionären vertreten werden, oder von weichgespülten Feiglingen ohne Mumm und Rückgrat. 

Mag sein, dass man sich nun besonderes diplomatisches Geschick zusprechem will, weil man den schwarzen Peter des Scheiterns so an den VDSF zurückgegeben haben will. 

Es interessiert mich schlicht und einfach nicht, wer wann und wieso schuldig oder unschuldig am bisherigen Scheitern der Fusion gewesen ist. Das war sowieso eine Krebsgeschwulst aus Konzessionen und Blabla. Und Fusion 3.0 wird nicht viel besser sein.
*
Warum steht denn keiner der Helden mal auf und sagt klipp ud klar, was seine Ziele sind, wie man sich das Angeln in Deutschland für die Zukunft vorstellt und was man tun will, um wirklich mit einer Stimme **für die Angler zu sprechen?*

Vorausgesetzt, man hat sich damit überhaupt schon mal beschäftigt, eine Sache von einer Stunde. 

Nee, da wird dann so ein schwabbeliger Interpretationskäse wie der jetzige Satzungsentwurf präsentiert und auch noch für toll befunden. 


Werte DAV Funktionäre.

Entweder man hat einen Standpunkt und vertritt den auf Biegen und Brechen, oder man verliert seine Ideale in diplomatischem taktieren. Im letzten Fall, und den sehe ich hier sehr deutlich, kommt es Euch dann scheinbar auch nur darauf an, mit allen Mitteln an den Honigtöpfen zu bleiben. 

Die damaligen Bürger der DDR haben lange erduldet, sind dann unter hohem Risiko auf die Barrikaden gegangen und haben zuletzt ihren Willen durchgesetzt. Seid ihr zu feige heute gleiches zu tun, oder habt ihr die Bewegung seinerzeit nicht unterstützt ?

Wie auch immer, gelernt habt ihr dadurch nix, gar nix.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*

Tja, so gaaanz unrecht hat Ralle wohl leider nicht - es wird wohl wirklich Zeit, dass wir da nachhaken, was die Verbände eigentlich nun wirklich angelpolitisch  wollen..

Sonst machts ja wieder keiner, weder die "seriöse" Presse, noch die Funktionäre in Vereinen und Verbänden noch die Angler....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*

Dieser Enrtwurf wurde von den Funktionären in die Welt gesetzt ohne jede Rücksprache oder Diskussion mit ihren Vereinen oder Anglern - der ist also so viel wert wie nasses Pulver, da das wie bisher auch erst von ALLEN Landesverbänden in den jeweiligen Hauptversammlungen genehmigt werden müsste......

Dass da zudem in diesem Satzungsentwurf drin steht, dass das jetzige VDSF-Verbandsblatt auch das zukünftige Verbandsblatt dieses neuen Verbandes sein soll, zeigt auch nur, dass diese drei Verbände nicht einen neuen Verband gründen wollen, sondern unter das Dach des VDSF - sonst hätten sie ja keinen Zugriff auf das VDSF-Verbandsblatt.


Dass zudem im letztem Paragraph noch steht, dass der Präsident des neuen Verbandes ermächtigt wird, die Satzung zum eintragen notfalls alleine zu ändern, zeigt auch deutlich, woher der Wind weht:
Der DAV soll durch den Austritt der Brandenburger möglichst geschwächt werden, um dann den Rest-DAV nach den alten VDSF-Plänen ohne weitere Diskussion und vor allem auch ohne Verschmelzungsvertrag übernehmen zu können..

Dass die restriktiven Bayern das unmterstützen, vestehe ich ja noch. 

Warum das  der TLAV mit unterschreibt, bei dem sowohl Präsient wie Geschaftsführer eigentlich fortschrittlich und anglerfreundlich eingestellt sind, verstehe ich nicht.

Genausowenig warum die Brandenburger, die bisher angelpolitisch so weit weg waren von den restriktiven Bayern und dem VDSF-Bund, hier so eindeutig dem VDSF in die Karten spielen..

Wollen die Brandenburger jetzt auch bundesweit Nachtangelverbote, Setzkescheverbote, Abknüppelgebote, weitere gesetzliche Restriktionen etc., was ja der VDSF-Bund und VDSF-Landesverbände aktiv  am umsetzen sind?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*

Ein Witz ist die Stimmengewichtung bei Abstimmungen.#t

Da hat jedes Präsidiumsmitglied eine volle Stimme während die Vertreter der Mitgliedsverbände nur eine volle Stimme pro angefangene 4000 Angler haben.

Heißt also, dass der Präsi + 4 Vizepräsis(5 Stimmen) mal eben 16000 Angler überstimmen können!

Getoppt wird das noch dadurch, dass jeder Delegierte nur 3 Stimmen auf sich vereinen darf. 
Warum das?
Dann müssen große LV entsprechend viele Delegierte schicken, um die Stimmen auch in die Abstimmung einzubringen.

Und das bei dem Schwachsinn, den regeläßig ausbrüten!:c#t#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*

Das noch zusätzlich - eine Stimme fürs gesamte Präsidium wäre mehr als genug - und max. 3 Stimmen pro Landesverband, um Anglerfeinde wie die Bayern etwas auszubremsen....


----------



## angler1996 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Witz ist die Stimmengewichtung bei Abstimmungen.#t
> 
> Da hat jedes Präsidiumsmitglied eine volle Stimme während die Vertreter der Mitgliedsverbände nur eine volle Stimme pro angefangene 4000 Angler haben.
> 
> ...


 
man kann sicher auch die Anzahl der Delegierten regeln, da geht das auch so nicht
Gruß A.


----------



## Stralsund (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da hat jedes Präsidiumsmitglied eine volle Stimme während die Vertreter der Mitgliedsverbände nur eine volle Stimme pro angefangene 4000 Angler haben.
> 
> Heißt also, dass der Präsi + 4 Vizepräsis(5 Stimmen) mal eben 16000 Angler überstimmen können!



Bei 800 000 organisierten Anglern in den Verbänden sind das 200 Stimmen. 5 Stimmen hat das Präsidium. WAYNE juckt's?



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Getoppt wird das noch dadurch, dass jeder Delegierte nur 3 Stimmen auf sich vereinen darf.


Was ist daran so schlimm? Ein Deligierter kann dann immerhin 12 000 Stimmen vertreten. Wie viele Mitglieder hat der größter Landesverband? 50 000 oder 60 000? Sind max. 5 Deligierte pro Landesverband. Gerade bei Streitpunkten ist es doch wichtig, dass mehrere Deligierte anwesend sind. Gerade, wenn sich ein Landesverband selbst nicht einig ist.

Zuerst wird sich beschwert, dass einer zu viel Macht hat, dann ist es wieder zu wenig. Hier wird doch nur das Haar in der Suppe gesucht.



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Das noch zusätzlich - eine Stimme fürs gesamte Präsidium wäre mehr als genug - und max. 3 Stimmen pro Landesverband, um Anglerfeinde wie die Bayern etwas auszubremsen....


Damit hätte das Präsidium noch mehr Macht als bisher in der Satzung steht. Zumal das Präsidium ja auch gewählt demokratisch gewählt wird und da darf es ruhig mal den Finger heben.
Nach den demokratischen "Gepflogenheiten" wäre es wohl auch legitim, wenn die Bayern angesichts ihrer Mitgliederzahl auch was zu melden hätten.

Außerdem ist es nur ein Entwurf! also Grundlage für weitere Diskussionen. Respekt vor den 3 Verbänden, dass sie die Initiative ergreifen.

Hat der Landesverband M-VP. sich schon dazu geäußert?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Bei 800 000 organisierten Anglern in den Verbänden sind das 200 Stimmen. 5 Stimmen hat das Präsidium. WAYNE juckt's?
> 
> Es kann wohl nicht sein, dass 5 Leute mehr Macht haben als 16000, die evtl. etwas anderes wollen!
> Bei Abstimmungen wo diese Stimmen das Zünglein ander Waage sind, kann das eine Menge Ärger für die gesamte Anglerschaft bedeuten!
> ...


Der bayrische Verband vertritt ja wohl auch  Berufsfischer, wenn ich nicht völlig daneben liege. Was sollen deren  Interessen in einem Anglerverband?


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Hat der Landesverband M-VP. sich schon dazu geäußert?




Hat er:  http://www.vdsf.de/documents/initiative-prodafv.pdf


----------



## Stralsund (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*



			
				Professor Tinca schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann wohl nicht sein, dass 5 Leute mehr Macht haben als 16000, die evtl. etwas anderes wollen!
> Bei Abstimmungen wo diese Stimmen das Zünglein ander Waage sind, kann  das eine Menge Ärger für die gesamte Anglerschaft bedeuten!


Die 5 Leute wurden indirekt von der gesamten organisierten Anglerschaft gewählt. Das Zünglein an der Waage kann ebenso mit einer Stimme des Präsidiums passieren.
Selbst wenn die die 5 Stimmen des Präsidiums die entscheidenden wären, hieße das ja, dass der Rest der Deligierten sich fast fifty:fifty uneinig sind. Insofern kann man daraus keine Rückschlüsse auf Ärger für die gesamte Anglerschaft schließen.
Wegen der 5 Stimmen des Präsidiums gegen 200 Stimmen der Landesverbände Suppenhaare suchen, lohnt es sich meineserachtens nicht. 
Wenn es schon ein gewähltes Präsidium gibt, soll es auch etwas zu sagen haben. Sonst kann man es ja gleich sein lassen.



			
				Professor Tinca schrieb:
			
		

> Hat er:  http://www.vdsf.de/documents/initiative-prodafv.pdf


Danke!

"Unterstützung mit Hochdruck" #6


----------



## Zusser (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es kann wohl nicht sein, dass 5 Leute mehr Macht haben als 16000, die evtl. etwas anderes wollen!


Dass das gesamte Präsidium insgesamt nur einen Stimmenanteil von 2,5% hat, könnte man jetzt auch als Benachteiligung sehen, wenn man wollte.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bei Abstimmungen wo diese Stimmen das Zünglein ander Waage sind, kann  das eine Menge Ärger für die gesamte Anglerschaft bedeuten!


Rechnen mangelhaft?
Wenn diese Stimmen den Ausschlag geben, kann es nur Ärger für die halbe Anglerschaft ./. 16000 bedeuten.

Ein weiterer Kritikpunkt ist, dass ein Spezialverband mit nur 425 Mitgliedern genauso viel Macht hat wie 4000 Angler!
Oder dass ein kleiner Landesverband mit 8001 Mitgliedern 3 Deligierte stellen darf, während ein LV mit 24000 MItgliedern nur 6 Deligierte hat.

Wer meint, bei einer Regelung nörgeln zu müssen, wird immer was finden.
Ich vermisse einen besseren Vorschlag!


----------



## Stralsund (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*



Zusser schrieb:


> Dass das gesamte Präsidium insgesamt nur einen Stimmenanteil von 2,5% hat, könnte man jetzt auch als Benachteiligung sehen, wenn man wollte.


Korrekterweise müssten sie 50% aller Stimmen haben, da sie ja auch (indirekt) von der gesamten Anglerschaft gewählt worden sind. 

Tja, mit der Stimmverteilung ist halt so ne Sache. Das ist im Bundesrat, einem Schwerpunkt unserer Demokratie, nun auch nicht anders.
Oder warum hat da Bremen 3 Stimmen mit 600 000 Einwohnern und Nordrhein-Westfalen 6 Stimmen, aber 30mal mehr Einwohner.  Allen kann man es nicht recht machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*

Stimmt - der Nachteil, das wird immer ungerecht sein so oder so.

Der Nachteil, wenn Funktionäre ab/bestimmen dürfen statt der Angler....


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*



Stralsund schrieb:


> Die 5 Leute wurden indirekt von der gesamten organisierten Anglerschaft gewählt. Das Zünglein an der Waage kann ebenso mit einer Stimme des Präsidiums passieren.
> Selbst wenn die die 5 Stimmen des Präsidiums die entscheidenden wären, hieße das ja, dass der Rest der Deligierten sich fast fifty:fifty uneinig sind. Insofern kann man daraus keine Rückschlüsse auf Ärger für die gesamte Anglerschaft schließen.
> Wegen der 5 Stimmen des Präsidiums gegen 200 Stimmen der Landesverbände Suppenhaare suchen, lohnt es sich meineserachtens nicht.




OK, ich hatte gerade nicht nachgezählt wieviele Stimmen insgesamt zusammenkommen.|kopfkrat#t
Da sind die 5 nicht besonders viel aber trotzdem zu viele.:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*



Zusser schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Professor Tinca*
> 
> 
> ...



Durchblick mangelhaft?

Auch wenn nur die Hälfte der Delegierten + die 5 Präsidiumsstimmen für Restriktionen stimmen, gelten diese für die gesamte Anglerschaft.:m

Da bisher immer alles hinter verschlossenen Türen ausgemauschelt wurde, stehen die Angler, welche wohl auch in Zukunft nicht nach ihrem Einverständnis(zu dem Abstimmungsverhalten ihrer Delegierten befragt werden), am Ende mit Wind im Haar vor neuen Einschränkungen.

Die Geschichte zeigt doch ganz eindeutig, dass die Wünsche der Angler wenig bis gar nicht bei den Funktionären ankommen!
Daher heißt nicht, dass das was Funktionäre und Delegierte beschließen dem Willen der Angler entsprach und entsprechen wird!


----------



## Honeyball (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*

Aber da auch danach ca. 80% aller organisierten Angler ohnehin nur ja und amen sagen werden, vertreten die Delegierten so oder so maximal 20% der interessierten organisierten Angler in Deutschland und damit nicht mal 5% aller Angler bzw. am Angeln Interessierten.
Und auch wenn ich jetzt an das Gute im Funktionär zu glauben versuche, ändert sich nix: 
Braun ist die Scheiße, auch durch 'ne rosarote Brille betrachtet !!! :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*

Ist doch ganz einfach.

Entweder, es finden sich Leute zusammen, die für freiheitlichere
Fischereigesetze kämpfen, dann ist es wurscht ob das Präsidium 2,3 oder 5 Stimmen hat.

Oder wir bekommen VDSF 2.0, dann ist es auch wurscht, weil  da gibts ja grundsätzlich nur einstimmige Ergebnisse.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach.
> 
> Entweder, es finden sich Leute zusammen, *die für freiheitlichere
> Fischereigesetze kämpfen*, dann ist es wurscht ob das Präsidium 2,3 oder 5 Stimmen hat.




Wo nehmen wir die nur her?|kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*

Ich befürchte auch eher den VDSF 2.0.........


----------



## ivo (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Oder wir bekommen VDSF 2.0, dann ist es auch wurscht, weil  da gibts ja grundsätzlich nur einstimmige Ergebnisse.



Oh, denn werden wir bekommen. Wer glaubt den schon, dass sich die alten DAV-Verbände durchsetzen werden. Die werden einfach untergepflügt. Einfach platt gemacht. Die werden sich nie und nimmer durchsetzen können. Leider glaubt so mancher Funktionär im DAV immer noch er könnte die anderen mitziehen. Das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein. Der neue Verband wird Schritt für Schritt schön die Verbote durchsetzen. Opposition gibts ja nicht mehr und laut Satzung müssen die LV´s sich ja an die Beschlüsse der JHV halten. Ich frag mich wie das mit deren propagierter Unabhängigkeit zusammen geht.


----------



## Zusser (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*



Honeyball schrieb:


> [..]vertreten die Delegierten so oder so maximal 20% der interessierten organisierten Angler in Deutschland und damit nicht mal 5% aller Angler* bzw. am Angeln Interessierten.*


Die immer wieder hervorgeholten "am Angeln interessierten" (nach einer Umfrage) interessieren weder einen Anglerverband noch die Angler. Vollkommen zurecht. Jedem steh frei, vom 'Interessierten' zum Angler zu werden. Dann zählt er auch für Verbände. Sonst nicht.

Die "an der Raumfahrt interessierten" werden schließlich auch nicht vom "Team ESA-Angelegenheiten" vertreten noch dürfen sie tageweise auf die ISS.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Initiative Pro Deutscher Angelfischerverband e.V. (DAFV) wird begr*

Naja, dann sinds halt bei ca. 3,15 Mio. Anglern ca. 25% - macht den Kohl auch nichgt viel fetter..

Und für den VDSF zählt laut Aussage Mohnert ausschliesslich der im VDSF organisierte Angler.

Der DAV sieht sich laut Aussage Markstein zwar auch logischerweise als Vertreter der im DAV organisierten Angler, lässt aber auch die Interessen der nicht organisierten Angler und des Angeln an sich nicht ausser acht.


----------

